# Doug Fleenor Design: Informational Video Series - DMX Cables



## jfleenor (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello ControlBoothers!

This is Janell, Doug Fleenor's daughter, come to deliver the happy news:

We have decided to begin a series of informational videos, posted on YouTube, that will educate and explain some frequently asked questions about DMX512.

Our first video in the series covers the topic of cabling... the links are below. I'm looking forward to watching the discussion these videos will hopefully provoke.

Make sure to check out the Gag Reel section, at the end of the second video!

Part One: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rSD9YEl4zo[/media]
Part Two: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWbhGRtrIRY[/media]

Enjoy!

Janell Fleenor
Doug Fleenor Design - Ph. and Fax (805) 481-9599


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 14, 2010)

I watched the videos today. They are very good, very informative, and mildly entertaining. But, I have one question.... where on earth did he get a Flux Capacitor?! :shock:


----------



## jfleenor (Jan 14, 2010)

dvsDave said:


> But, I have one question.... where on earth did he get a Flux Capacitor?! :shock:



Ahh, the wonders of ThinkGeek.com.  I just looked on their site so that I could give you the link, but it seems that we must have bought the last one in stock!

A quick search came up with another replica at Urban Collector. I must say, it was much larger than I expected when it arrived.

Janell


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Janell, Your Dad proves himself once again to be both incredibly knowledgeable and boarder-line insane (Although the cardboard cutout of him at the urinal at LDI 2006 still wins). 

We'll have to figure out a good place on CB to link to the complete video series as these topics are OFTEN discussed.


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 15, 2010)

There's a local store that has a great deal on barbed wire this week. I'll need to stock up after watching this!


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 15, 2010)

Dr. DMX on YouTube! Awesome! Can't wait to see more indeed.

Really good info there, a good way to teach some 'newbs' I do believe in how to respect the mighty DMX.


----------



## mbenonis (Jan 17, 2010)

These videos are quite awesome, I must say. Maybe I should start a video series on wireless stuff in the same vein...


----------

